
Are Dogs Smarter Than Cats? - zafka
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/11/dog-cat-brains-neurons-intelligence-study-spd/
======
zafka
It seems that the sample size is extremely small for a scientific paper.
Original article is here:
[https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnana.2017.0011...](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnana.2017.00118/abstract)

------
snvzz
>Number of neurons

Ha. That's not intelligence. Cats are superior.

